# coming to get ya....



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

hey, lookee what I got.... :biggrin:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Go get 'em bro!


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Bombs away!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

HMMMM that is craziness!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

damn canuck


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Let'em fly Rick!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

look out


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

oh this should get interesting
Happy hunting!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Lock and load !!! Need to destroy some deserving botl


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Ho hum...


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

whoot! go get em, i bet i can guess at least one of your targets !


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

That looks like some heavy artillery - look out!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow... someone is getting nailed. Go get 'em Rick


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh no.....


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Dang those look like they will really mess up somebody's porch


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Holy Crap, those are some mighty big boxes!! Hit 'em hard!


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

Those are some big bombs. Hit'em hard!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

I think there are boxes in the pic, but all I see is your shawl on the ottoman :biggrin: That makes you look pretty, huh


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Dont Hurt no one that bad


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Fire in the hole!!!


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Somebody is going to be spending a lot of time cleaning up.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

what is it?


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

:arghhhh:

Oh crap ................

people, duck and cover.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Another load of Maple leafs being sent out:lol:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

offered on a mat!! :lol:


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice boxes Rick!:lol:


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Fire In The Hole!!!! 

Get Some Rick....get Some!!!!


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

Holy hell who pissed him off??


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Your kidding right?


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

In Coming.......


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:huh_oh:


----------



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

A Canadian on the attack? Aren't they kinda like Switzerland? :biggrin:


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

GolfNut said:


> A Canadian on the attack? Aren't they kinda like Switzerland? :biggrin:


BAD Forrest, BAD. :lol:


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Now remember....



We do have 50 states and they all have different names, but 49 of them are below you


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey wondermuffin...yes there are 50 states......you can google it if you want.....


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Okay, I think I got it.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

http://dazpl8s.0catch.com/pl8s/A-50-STATES.jpg

And a different license plate for each state too!


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

some of those look rather large :errrr:-RUN :arghhhh:


----------

